# Gaming Your Wife



## Gaming Your Wife

Hello, New here so here goes.I came here for new ideas for fixing the no sex with wife deal,All I see is a bunch of men wineing about it. We need to man -up and get a clue together on how to fix the problem.I am so sick of the s8hit about reduce pressure on wife, Do more things for her, Don't talk about sex, Don't asked for sex,Hold her and don't want to do her,What the F8ck.Iam sorry burn out on it all.All we ask for is a little lovin on a saturday night is a little plesure.It used to be fun stuff.Who does not want to have a orgasm ,Remember it feels good.Its fun stuff. We need to quit begging for it.Lets face it most of them that don't want it are not that good at it anyways.Leave them alone,Let them keep it.Its not that good anyways.They love to be in charge of them box,They love to see you beg,And get pissed off about it. How many days of our life have we runed by being pissed about it.Forget it Its not happening.Its broken and it almost impossable to fix.Its their problem. All we want is a little ass once a week.Is that to much to ask for.We need to change our life's and stand tall and for get about her inabilties.First thing is stop asking for it. Its a game for them,Stop wanting them so bad.And the main thing is stopping showing them your mad about it. They love to see you pissed off about it.You need to remove the sex thing from the relationship yourself your be incontroll of it.If they don't want to get laid you don't want it anyways.They can keep it.


----------



## morituri

Some wives may not want to have sex with their husbands but they sure don't want other women to do so. And in this situation the only honorable thing for husbands to do is to divorce their wives.

Sex may not be everything in a marriage but just like with a car with a faulty engine or transmission, it will not function well. The lack of it is usually an indicator of an unhealthy marriage.

I'd rather be single forever than be wedded in a sexless marriage.


----------



## Kobo

Once a week is a sexless marriage IMO. your post comes accross as woman hating btw.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoosier

If it is woman hating...I can understand why..... for me it is 30 years, never frequent enough, but ok...then boom....nothing..then boom ( I believe the worse) cheaper then rent sex...you know the kind, hurry up get it over, shes not that into it, but it is cheaper for her then paying rent somewhere else......she is going to find out how much cheaper soon.


----------



## Hoosier

I will NEVER get married again.


----------



## alphaomega

Have you guys reinforced this boundary or need to your SO? And if so, any changes?

Go see marriedmansexlife.com
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mom6547

Gaming? I am so glad I am not married to you bitter, mean, unattractive men. Want sex from your wife? Stop being a whiny sack oh meal and be a MAN. A good, decent, human MAN.


----------



## michzz

Mom6547 said:


> Gaming? I am so glad I am not married to you bitter, mean, unattractive men. Want sex from your wife? Stop being a whiny sack oh meal and be a MAN. A good, decent, human MAN.


How do you know that he has not been that? And now has realized he bet on the wrong woman.

Tossing your good soul on an unworthy spouse can turn decent people into another direction for a time.


----------



## Mom6547

michzz said:


> How do you know that he has not been that? And now has realized he bet on the wrong woman.
> 
> Tossing your good soul on an unworthy spouse can turn decent people into another direction for a time.


Honest to god, I understand why you don't get out for the time being. But ALL of these guys HAPPENED to marry evil b!tches? Not. 

Physician, heal thyself. 

Getting sick of the massive, collective whine.


----------



## alphaomega

Of course they are bitter. That's why they are here. But I can see your point. Only women who are not getting thier needs met by thier husbands are allowed to feel angry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alphaomega

Whining about whining......interesting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mom6547

alphaomega said:


> Of course they are bitter. That's why they are here. But I can see your point. Only women who are not getting thier needs met by thier husbands are allowed to feel angry.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not at all. But so many men AND women come here, whine, say can't, can't, can't to all the good advice they are offered. Then whine some more.

Did the OP even READ the stickies, I wonder?


----------



## michzz

alphaomega said:


> Whining about whining......interesting.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Deejo

Displays of bitterness and more than a little anger are fine ... to be expected if you have been on the receiving end of harm, real or perceived.

But ... please let's refrain from making sweeping commentary about ALL women, or ALL men when it comes to who has more cache' in screwing over the other.

Let's presume equality between the sexes in f*cking things up.


----------



## alphaomega

Exactly! From my most favorite office poster....

None of us are as dumb as all of us!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alphaomega

Mom,

What I notice from this site, me included, is that there is extreme bitterness and anxiety the first time we ever visit. This usually proceeds at each persons own pace until they get thier head on straight. Heal themselves, in your own words. Then, I notice they post more amicable and insightful comments that not only help themselves, but have this nice side effect of helping all the other new, frightened, and anxious posters that come here for the first time.

That's what's so awesome about TAM.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor

Deejo said:


> But ... please let's refrain from making sweeping commentary about ALL women, or ALL men when it comes to who has more cache' in screwing over the other.


All people who make blanket statements are idiots!


----------



## Mom6547

alphaomega said:


> Mom,
> 
> What I notice from this site, me included, is that there is extreme bitterness and anxiety the first time we ever visit. This usually proceeds at each persons own pace until they get thier head on straight. Heal themselves, in your own words. Then, I notice they post more amicable and insightful comments that not only help themselves, but have this nice side effect of helping all the other new, frightened, and anxious posters that come here for the first time.
> 
> That's what's so awesome about TAM.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


True enough, if I think back to the day. I shall put my patient hat back on.


----------



## Hoosier

I never said my wife was a *****, nor do I think she is. She is not at all evil either.. The problem is that she is not interested, refused to go to the Dr. Apt. I made for her (I believe her problem is related to her meds for depression) then told me a year and a half a go that she didnt love me. She is however happy to stay home and work on her projects, as long as I pay the bills. Her compromise has been that if I initiate she will most times agree...now......but she makes sure that I know that it is about the same thing as doing the dishes....sometimes you have to do them, but it is never fun. She NEVER initiates( I have went as long as 3 weeks waiting on her), and I miss horribly the feelings that come with loving and being loved. I look forward to my free time and Believe me with Half of our assets she will be able to continue to enjoy her life. Post after post tells of how being rejected affects a man...that anger from that rejection is what you are seeing, maybe it is whinning a bit, but you will notice that loudest noise comes from the new people to the forum. they havent had a chance to read the posts and understand that we are responsible for ourselves. I have been on here 2 months and I feel a whole lot better than I did before. Working on continuing the trend. My kids are 20, 25, 27 and I still worry how this might affect them, ONLY reason I have waited this long. Sorry for length of post.


----------



## alphaomega

Amplexor...Lol! Ok. It took me a while...but I got it. I is smart like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Minncouple

lol, well I get your point, but your presentation sucks.

I am in a similiar situation. I want more sex, than my wife and it irratated me for a long time. 

Then, I stopped caring all together. No passes at her, no holding, no physical touch, nada, zip. After about a month, she comes out with I dont love her anymore. Not the case, I just wont be the ***** anymore. 

Even in consueling, I mentioned very clearly. I WILL meet you in the middle to solve this, BUT I WILL not do all the work myself to make you happy so you will have sex with me. This would fester inside of me as you would be treating me with a gift for being a good boy. It DOESNT work that way, nor will I ever play that game. The concept of meeting halfway, she completely didnt understand this concept. I will work on the emotional stuff she needs, she needs to put out some so I can feel like I want to provide that emotional stuff to her. Easy Peasy, nice an easy.

I now hold the sexual power, and shut her down more that I get shut down. being the little baby and whinning wont fix anything. Trust me, all it does is build unfixable resentment. In all honesty, I would rather masterbate, than to ever beg a women for sex. And I have proved that to my wife. Boom, her sex power is gone now.


----------



## alphaomega

Just remember it's not a one up competition.

Giving acts of love to build mutual intimacy should always be a race for second place when you are in a marriage.

(I think Conrad said this....)

Phffft. Phffft.... That's Conrad's ego getting bigger again, by the way....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alphaomega

Wait. Maybe I got that wrong. That didn't make any sense.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoosier

> This would fester inside of me as you would be treating me with a gift for being a good boy


That right there is the game I think he is talking about....I hate that game....


----------



## alphaomega

Recieving acts of love back when you give them to your spouse in a marriage should always be a race for second place.


That's it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFEH

Mom6547 said:


> True enough, if I think back to the day. I shall put my patient hat back on.


You could of course read the sign on the door every time you enter, just as a reminder!

Especially the subtext.


----------



## michzz

Hoosier said:


> That right there is the game I think he is talking about....I hate that game....


:iagree:


----------



## Lon

This is turning into a great thread. And I feel no shame in saying that because its in the mens clubhouse board.

What I recently realized about this whole gaming idea is that even if you are not playing, she is whether she is conscious of it or not. I played along and she was the dealer - when life got hard and got caught in a moment of manning "down", she, figuratively pounced all over it and got some satisfaction of taking control over me. Now that would be fine if she relented and let me back up, but she kept me down and smothered me and when she got tired of it left to find someone bigger to play the game with. Why? because she could - she has always been the one to take door number one, and I never understood the implications of that until I found out the hard way she was playing the game of hypergamy.

So its not that women like this are evil, they were just born that way. Ask me three months ago about this and I would have said you were a male chauvanist, ahole... now it is becoming very clear, though possibly my judgement is clouded by jealosy. I think it is clearly fair to say though that being a nice guy is no excuse for not satisfying our wives.


----------



## fredless

Go here:

Married Man Sex Life

Buy his book.

I was in a similar situation for years (I've been married 16 years). I was quite the beta man. Hell, I should've bought a cape and a shirt with a giant 'B' on it.

My marriage was good in pretty much all aspects except that I only had sex with my wife 3-4 times per month. She almost never initiated and it got to the point that I wouldn't initiate. I'd had the conversations with her over and over about wanting/needing more sex but nothing changed.

About 8 weeks ago, I stumbled onto Athol's blog via a fantasy football board. I also bought the book.

I made some serious changes in myself. I took a real interest in our home and started making substantive changes/repairs. I am amazed at how excited all these changes to the house have made her and to be honest, the house looks a ton better. 

I know I'll never stick to going to a gym but I bought adjustable dumb bells and have been working out in the evenings 4-5 times per week (fortunately, I'm not even close to being overweight). I think her watching me exercise is a bonus.

I began sending her all kinds of sexts on a daily basis. From asking her what color her panties are to telling her that night when she comes home she's getting f#@$ked, to sending her written erotica.

I told her that I had decided we don't have enough time together with the kids so I made the decision that we are going out at least once a week on a date. Sometimes we decide together, sometimes I decide and tell her where we're going, and sometimes she doesn't know where we're going until we get there. 

Even in more subtle ways, I assert myself now. I recently asked her what time she wanted to leave (she was working on something). She said that she wasn't sure. I immediately told her we're leaving at 6:30 and she was ready to go at 6:30. She had developed a bit of a habit yelling at me much like I was one of the kids. In the last 8 weeks, it's happened three times. The last time I looked her right in the eye and asked her who the f*&^k did she think she was talking to? It hasn't happened since.

My wife is passive sexually and not one to initiate. Well, I decided I wanted sex and now I initiate and do so expecting that she will engage. The most amazing thing to me is that in such a short time, I've gone from sex 3-4 times per month to an average of 4 times per week. This past saturday, I had put down a comforter on the bed and arranged an "evening." My wife soaked through the comforter and into the mattress (when aroused, she is a squirter) and I had three orgasms (not bad for a guy in his late 40s). And the best thing about it, we had sex again on sunday nite.

I'm not posting this to brag (well, maybe I am a little). Primarily, I simply made a number of positive changes in myself and my wife can't get enough. She keeps telling me something is different about me and I ask if she's complaining. She quickly assures me that she isn't complaining a bit.

[disclaimer: I am in no way associated with Married Man Sex Life , Athol Kay's book, nor do I in anyway know him. It just worked.]


----------



## Trenton

He doesn't sound like a nice guy to me. We reap what we sow and all that.


----------



## Minncouple

I think although we all dont want to or should have to, playing games in a marriage is required.

I love my wife truley, but I do plan the game. AND, it is working. Once you pull the sex power back, and man up, most of the BS stops. I was a type that simply took the heat and just walked away and did the silent treatment. Well, that just lead to resentment which I am still dealing with. Now, I have no issue with telling her where to go if a comment bothers. 

I have no jelousy at all, if she wants a EA or whatever, go for it. She can be replaced. Once they figure that you mean it, things will change.

I still let me wife know I love her dearly and that is critical for this to work, but she also knows I would divorce in a second now if I am treated that way. I guess the wrong head was thinking for to many years.


----------



## Gaming Your Wife

Well I started this today,We all are trying to fix something and don't know how to fix it.Everything we have done so far has not helped.What I do know helps is to stop being piss about it let it go.Stand tall,Be pleasent, Love you wife, treat her like your best friend. stop begging,wining, War over Once you stop the game -game over. We all love our wifes Iam sure But this problem gets in the way and it ruins your life. You can not win her game. Its hers,You need to game her.Meaning make space in your head for it to be ok for her not to want you. Don't be bitter in any way.What you get sexual from her is really not worth the pain of it all.She cannot compete with you if your not mad about it. Game over.


----------



## greenpearl

fredless said:


> Go here:
> 
> Married Man Sex Life
> 
> Buy his book.
> 
> I was in a similar situation for years (I've been married 16 years). I was quite the beta man. Hell, I should've bought a cape and a shirt with a giant 'B' on it.
> 
> My marriage was good in pretty much all aspects except that I only had sex with my wife 3-4 times per month. She almost never initiated and it got to the point that I wouldn't initiate. I'd had the conversations with her over and over about wanting/needing more sex but nothing changed.
> 
> About 8 weeks ago, I stumbled onto Athol's blog via a fantasy football board. I also bought the book.
> 
> I made some serious changes in myself. I took a real interest in our home and started making substantive changes/repairs. I am amazed at how excited all these changes to the house have made her and to be honest, the house looks a ton better.
> 
> I know I'll never stick to going to a gym but I bought adjustable dumb bells and have been working out in the evenings 4-5 times per week (fortunately, I'm not even close to being overweight). I think her watching me exercise is a bonus.
> 
> I began sending her all kinds of sexts on a daily basis. From asking her what color her panties are to telling her that night when she comes home she's getting f#@$ked, to sending her written erotica.
> 
> I told her that I had decided we don't have enough time together with the kids so I made the decision that we are going out at least once a week on a date. Sometimes we decide together, sometimes I decide and tell her where we're going, and sometimes she doesn't know where we're going until we get there.
> 
> Even in more subtle ways, I assert myself now. I recently asked her what time she wanted to leave (she was working on something). She said that she wasn't sure. I immediately told her we're leaving at 6:30 and she was ready to go at 6:30. She had developed a bit of a habit yelling at me much like I was one of the kids. In the last 8 weeks, it's happened three times. The last time I looked her right in the eye and asked her who the f*&^k did she think she was talking to? It hasn't happened since.
> 
> My wife is passive sexually and not one to initiate. Well, I decided I wanted sex and now I initiate and do so expecting that she will engage. The most amazing thing to me is that in such a short time, I've gone from sex 3-4 times per month to an average of 4 times per week. This past saturday, I had put down a comforter on the bed and arranged an "evening." My wife soaked through the comforter and into the mattress (when aroused, she is a squirter) and I had three orgasms (not bad for a guy in his late 40s). And the best thing about it, we had sex again on sunday nite.
> 
> I'm not posting this to brag (well, maybe I am a little). Primarily, I simply made a number of positive changes in myself and my wife can't get enough. She keeps telling me something is different about me and I ask if she's complaining. She quickly assures me that she isn't complaining a bit.
> 
> [disclaimer: I am in no way associated with Married Man Sex Life , Athol Kay's book, nor do I in anyway know him. It just worked.]


I am so happy reading this! 

Happy happy happy!!!

I want to read more experiences like this!

When you are a nice man, and then you strive to be a strong and firm man, your wife has no where to run but run to you! 

Women love sex too, just more difficult for them to get aroused, it needs good men's Technic to find her buttons! 

What ever, BRAVO to you! :smthumbup: :smthumbup: :smthumbup:


----------



## disbelief

Hoosier said:


> I will NEVER get married again.


Watch out for those never statements all mine have come true. as in once said I would never get married.....I did .....never have kids.....i did, .......wife to shy and innocent will never cheat ...........she did. And life goes on.


----------



## Syrum

fredless said:


> Go here:
> 
> Married Man Sex Life
> 
> Buy his book.
> 
> I was in a similar situation for years (I've been married 16 years). I was quite the beta man. Hell, I should've bought a cape and a shirt with a giant 'B' on it.
> 
> My marriage was good in pretty much all aspects except that I only had sex with my wife 3-4 times per month. She almost never initiated and it got to the point that I wouldn't initiate. I'd had the conversations with her over and over about wanting/needing more sex but nothing changed.
> 
> About 8 weeks ago, I stumbled onto Athol's blog via a fantasy football board. I also bought the book.
> 
> I made some serious changes in myself. I took a real interest in our home and started making substantive changes/repairs. I am amazed at how excited all these changes to the house have made her and to be honest, the house looks a ton better.
> 
> I know I'll never stick to going to a gym but I bought adjustable dumb bells and have been working out in the evenings 4-5 times per week (fortunately, I'm not even close to being overweight). I think her watching me exercise is a bonus.
> 
> I began sending her all kinds of sexts on a daily basis. From asking her what color her panties are to telling her that night when she comes home she's getting f#@$ked, to sending her written erotica.
> 
> I told her that I had decided we don't have enough time together with the kids so I made the decision that we are going out at least once a week on a date. Sometimes we decide together, sometimes I decide and tell her where we're going, and sometimes she doesn't know where we're going until we get there.
> 
> Even in more subtle ways, I assert myself now. I recently asked her what time she wanted to leave (she was working on something). She said that she wasn't sure. I immediately told her we're leaving at 6:30 and she was ready to go at 6:30. She had developed a bit of a habit yelling at me much like I was one of the kids. In the last 8 weeks, it's happened three times. The last time I looked her right in the eye and asked her who the f*&^k did she think she was talking to? It hasn't happened since.
> 
> My wife is passive sexually and not one to initiate. Well, I decided I wanted sex and now I initiate and do so expecting that she will engage. The most amazing thing to me is that in such a short time, I've gone from sex 3-4 times per month to an average of 4 times per week. This past saturday, I had put down a comforter on the bed and arranged an "evening." My wife soaked through the comforter and into the mattress (when aroused, she is a squirter) and I had three orgasms (not bad for a guy in his late 40s). And the best thing about it, we had sex again on sunday nite.
> 
> I'm not posting this to brag (well, maybe I am a little). Primarily, I simply made a number of positive changes in myself and my wife can't get enough. She keeps telling me something is different about me and I ask if she's complaining. She quickly assures me that she isn't complaining a bit.


I think the dominance and flirting work well to turn women on. JMO.

When my fiance does stuff like that it work well, particularly things like asking what colour panties I had on.

It's really important to keep her wanting you.


----------



## Hoosier

> Watch out for those never statements all mine have come true. as in once said I would never get married.....I did .....never have kids.....i did, .......wife to shy and innocent will never cheat ...........she did. And life goes on


(Hoosier quietly hands loaded gun to friend, along with a hold harmless agreement for any action friend might take) If I ever THINK of getting married again, please do no heisitate to take me out!


----------



## Hoosier

So I come home from my 8th annual overnight fishing trip with my three 30 year college buddies from three states...everything went swell. I get home, my one buddy leaves after 30 minutes (he has to get home) we are alone, I walk in grab my wifes hand and head for the bedroom, it went well, I was agressive, she who cant get interested seemed to respond...we finished....all was good... we get up and get dressed and as I pass her in the kitchen I say, "Thank you" Uggggh I just lost didnt I?


----------



## Catherine602

Minncouple said:


> I now hold the sexual power, and shut her down more that I get shut down. being the little baby and whinning wont fix anything. Trust me, all it does is build unfixable resentment. In all honesty, I would rather masterbate, than to ever beg a women for sex. And I have proved that to my wife. Boom, her sex power is gone now.


But this is a miserable existence isn't it? 

It is not a marriage you have here, it's a foosball match, you are stuck in the box of a relationship with hatred wiring you to the box. Why bother?

How can you stand to live day after day like that? I cant believe either of you can stand to look at each other and then to actually have sex!! How do you do that, why do that? 

Why not separate and divorce, this arrangement can not be good for the soul. I am certain you will be much happier and so will she.


----------



## Ayrun

OP is really difficult to read. Women are attracted to masculinity, men who know how to lead, and above all set boundaries. You can bet I expect certain things from my lady, but I aint gonna whine about it. Play it cool, but be firm. Bitter aint attractive either.


----------



## Syrum

Ayrun said:


> OP is really difficult to read. Women are attracted to masculinity, men who know how to lead, and above all set boundaries. You can bet I expect certain things from my lady, but I aint gonna whine about it. Play it cool, but be firm. Bitter aint attractive either.


This is very true. :iagree:


----------



## Conrad

Hoosier said:


> So I come home from my 8th annual overnight fishing trip with my three 30 year college buddies from three states...everything went swell. I get home, my one buddy leaves after 30 minutes (he has to get home) we are alone, I walk in grab my wifes hand and head for the bedroom, it went well, I was agressive, she who cant get interested seemed to respond...we finished....all was good... we get up and get dressed and as I pass her in the kitchen I say, "Thank you" Uggggh I just lost didnt I?


In a word... yes.


----------

